# hmm... aquarium water bridge.



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

so i was thinking about how neat it would be to have an aquarium bridge to go from one 10 gallon to another. has anyone ever done this, with bettas? i'm unsure if it would be safe or not. since there isn't any surface of the water for them to breath in the water bridge. and i'm unsure as to how a sorority would act in it. hmm...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have seen it done on a much larger scale. Someone had a room with multiple tanks, with "bridge" tunnels going all over the ceiling, through the walls...everywhere. However, I believe they had cichlids, not labyrinth fish.

If you are thinking on a small scale, it wouldn't be an issue unless there was potential for the fish to get stuck in the bridge, as there is breathable air on both sides. Just like there is no breathable air in a water tower, but the fish can swim out and breathe elsewhere.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

very true. it would be on a smaller scale. probably between two 10 gallons not very far apart. i was just wondering if it would be a problem for a sorority. i mean, how would i even go about this? haha. release them all in one tank and then they can venture to the other side? i'm just worried that who ever goes over first declares that tank as her own! haha :]


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That would be more of an issue...hmm. Maybe it would be better for a community rather than a sorority.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

ha yeah thats what i was thinking. wish i could find someone whose done it! it would be a cool idea.


----------



## Zero186 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think why is rare is the amount of resources and time it would take to complete and on top of how do you move something like that without the weight snapping or breaking somewhere. Could it be done i think it could, but i think people just op for the safer bet with a 20g instead.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

If I had room I'd love to experiment with this idea. I would take 2 plastic 5 gallons and use a plastic tube, maybe from a gravel vacuum. Then use aquarium cement for the waterproof bond.

The hard part would be to make a perfectly measured pair of holes!

If I had to move the set up I would ask a friend to help and go slowly. If it was a move to another house, I would dismantle and re-assemble.

On second thought, I would try for a bigger tube than the gravel vac.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

well the idea i would use is one that just sits on top of two 10 gallons and is removable so that you don't have to go through all of the worries of moving it. a really nice one i found was make of glass or acrylic and then sealed at all corners/sides. another one i found was made of square tubing. where they found that i have no idea! but a lot of people use clear PVC pipe, very expensive. and it's not hard to make most people say it took them a few hours at most.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I found this tank at my local thrift store. Its only a 1 1/2 gallon but I've never had a leak


----------



## jfw (Oct 22, 2011)

How old is that tank in the pic, I've never seen anything like that almost looks retro :shock:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I have no idea but I love it and so does Big Red. she swims back and forth.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

lvandert said:


> I found this tank at my local thrift store. Its only a 1 1/2 gallon but I've never had a leak


WOW that's really cool!


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

ha aw so cute!


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I have no idea but I love it and so does Big Red. she swims back and forth.


that looks great! wish they made them like that still.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Someone on you tube made a bridge between 2 10g's 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X09AfdyYt2Y


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

That would be cool for my community tanks but I have two males. If I could manage to put a grate on the end of the pipes that would only allow my rasbora's through though. But then if one got caught alone might stress the little guy out second thought I'll just leave it alone. But cool idea...


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

I was arandomly thinking about that the other day. Well if someone was to create a bridge that was slightly archd above bolth tanks there could be a narrow water way with a swiss cheese look to the upper part of the tubing.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

freemike said:


> That would be cool for my community tanks but I have two males. If I could manage to put a grate on the end of the pipes that would only allow my rasbora's through though. But then if one got caught alone might stress the little guy out second thought I'll just leave it alone. But cool idea...


Bettas really love to get stuck, so I'd be terrified of doing that. D: If only there were a way. Really cool for community tanks with one betta (or no betta). eee something to think about for the future


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah, they're fairly easy to do. and i think it would be awesome. i'm not too into many fish besides bettas. i love gouramis and cichlids, never had them before but i'd like to someday. but that's about it. i guess i enjoy the more aggressive fish. >:] but we'll see someday i might just have a community tank.


----------

